
ScummVM 2.1.0 - bdz
https://www.scummvm.org/news/20191013/
======
Razengan
Emulators are one of the best things to ever happen to gaming. They can expand
your library by tenfold on newer systems. No amount of appreciation would be
enough for the hard work of the people who make these (and make them available
for free!)

Now someone get on making Monkey Island 3 please.

~~~
tus88
ScummVM isn't an emulator though. It's a game engine implementation for modern
OSs.

~~~
benj111
Is ScummVM not an Scumm emulator?

As I understood it the difference between a VM and an emulator is that a VM
runs cpu instructions directly, which seems not to be the case here.

~~~
madmoose
SCUMM is (was) the scripting language used to implement game logic in the
various Lucasfilm/Lucasarts games. The engine was referred to as SPU (SCUMM
Presentation Utility). So it's not like the whole engine was written in SCUMM.
Audio, graphics, video, fonts, walkbox handling etc was in native code, of
course, and especially in the first games a lot of stuff was hardcoded in the
engine.

It doesn't really make sense to call it a SCUMM emulator, ScummVM has a
reimplementation of the whole engine.

Of course there's also other engines in ScummVM, some based on the original
source kindly donated to us by the developers, but most created by painstaking
disassembly.

ScummVM does have emulation for various pieces of audio hardware but that's
the only part I would consider emulation.

~~~
ufo
BTW, some of the later games use Lua for scripting instead. In fact, Grim
Fandango was the first major game to use Lua!

------
ktzar
I wrote a "scumm restructurer" (scummatlas) that takes the games binaries and
outputs all the scripts, room data, etc... In a readable form. And the scummvm
documentation and source code was invaluable.

~~~
kej
This looks really neat. Are you aware of any similar projects for the
z-machine games, at all?

[https://github.com/ktzar/scummatlas](https://github.com/ktzar/scummatlas)

~~~
isxek
Not sure if these fit what you're looking for, but there are a couple of
disassemblers for Z-Code files:

\- Disinformation: [http://www.ifarchive.org/indexes/if-
archive/infocom/tools/](http://www.ifarchive.org/indexes/if-
archive/infocom/tools/)

\- Reform: [http://www.ifarchive.org/indexes/if-
archive/infocom/tools/re...](http://www.ifarchive.org/indexes/if-
archive/infocom/tools/reform/)

------
dwheeler
From its home page: "ScummVM is a program which allows you to run certain
classic graphical point-and-click adventure games, provided you already have
their data files. The clever part about this: ScummVM just replaces the
executables shipped with the games, allowing you to play them on systems for
which they were never designed! ScummVM supports many adventure games,
including LucasArts SCUMM games (such as Monkey Island 1-3, Day of the
Tentacle, Sam & Max, ...), many of Sierra's AGI and SCI games (such as King's
Quest 1-7, Space Quest 1-6, ...), Discworld 1 and 2, Simon the Sorcerer 1 and
2, Beneath A Steel Sky, ... and many more."

------
rideontime
I'm excited for the Blade Runner support. Been wanting to play that game since
watching Ars Technica's fascinating little video[0] about it.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zkwpa5YPhx8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zkwpa5YPhx8)

------
theomega
Does anyone have a up to date how to available how to get ScummVM on iOS? The
release notes mention some changes to the iOS version. The wiki page [1] is
for iOS 7 which is super old. Additionally the whole setup requires
downloading some library pack...

[https://wiki.scummvm.org/index.php?title=Compiling_ScummVM/i...](https://wiki.scummvm.org/index.php?title=Compiling_ScummVM/iPhone)

~~~
xienze
I’ve done it semi-recently, but I compiled all the dependencies myself instead
of using that library pack since I figured it was probably out of date. It’s
tedious but not too bad if you are familiar with cross-compilation. It’s not
really something the ScummVM team seems too concerned with since they can’t
put the app up on the App Store.

I’m gonna have to compile it again to get all these neat new changes, maybe
this time I’ll try to make a Docker container that does all the work.

~~~
Hodglim
If you could get a build deployed to AltStore
([https://altstore.io](https://altstore.io)) that would be amazing.

------
vektor88
macOS binaries seem to be 32 bit only, so not working anymore after catalina
update :(

~~~
tomku
The 64-bit binaries were temporarily pulled due to an issue with Sparkle
(auto-update framework), but they're back online as of a few minutes ago.

"macOS 10.7+ 64 bits with Sparkle Disk Image" on the downloads page, might
have to refresh.

